# TIVO HD Upgrade Nightmare



## mille1j (Dec 22, 2007)

Upgrading my tivo HD has been miserable. today is day 3.

I have not been able to use MFS tools because i have not found anyone who owns a pc desktop with both SATA ports and a ps/2 keyboard.

finally found a pc with SATA ports, but MFS tools wouldn't load-computer only had USB ports.

so i got the the boot CD from weaknees. that worked. and i was able to dd the drive successfully, but the weakness cd did not appear to have the add command available, so now my tivo HD has a 1 TB drive that can only record 20 HD hours.

is there a boot cd out there like the weaknees boot cd (www.weaknees.com/weaknees_sata.iso) that will work on my computer that also can expand my drive?

Is there another way for me to just run the add command at this point to expand the darned thing?

How did all of you do this and not have so much trouble?


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

> How did all of you do this and not have so much trouble?


winmfs at mfslive.org


----------



## mille1j (Dec 22, 2007)

it looks like the winmfs tools has an add command that i could invoke now?


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

Probably easiest to just redo the entire procedure with winmfs.


----------



## VCD (Apr 22, 2008)

mille1j said:


> Upgrading my tivo HD has been miserable. today is day 3.
> 
> I have not been able to use MFS tools because i have not found anyone who owns a pc desktop with both SATA ports and a ps/2 keyboard.
> 
> ...


By a cheap sata controller card and put it in your computer with PS2.

Just make sure you buy a pci card if that is what you have for computer slots.

http://www.pricewatch.com/controller_cards/sata.htm


----------



## mille1j (Dec 22, 2007)

not wanting to pull my hard drive for the 4th time, would any of the kick start codes help it recognize the added space?


----------

